# Colossians 2:3 gnosis & epignosis



## DAN-the-UK-man (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I am currently doing a bible study on Colossians especially on chapter 2:3 with Paul use of the word knowledge.

Previously in Chapter 1:9 and chapter 2:2 the Greek word 'epignosis' is used for knowledge. In Chapter 2:3 the Greek word 'gnosis' used for knowledge. 

Why all of a sudden does Paul change from epignosis to gnosis? Is it because 'epignosis' relates to the Colossians relationship with knowledge. While gnosis in chapter 2:3 relates being the source of knowledge?

Any thoughts and help would be appreciated


----------

